# Case Officer Response Time



## NIC0803 (Apr 4, 2013)

Does anybody know how long it takes for a case officer to get back to you for the ENS186 visa?

We got a reply on Monday 13th May from DIAC that our case was with a case officer but we still haven't heard anything from him.

This is making me so nervous and worried that our application is gonna be rejected.


----------



## lipsmackingkiss (Jan 16, 2013)

If you have been assigned that's really good. If they require anything from you they will email you. If you don't receive anything it's usually just a waiting game on the decision of your case officer.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Its normally a good thing when you don't hear from you case officer.

If you sent you application decision ready with everything included you wont hear from your case officer at all unless they require further documentation or evidence etc...

I personally after applying for 3 different visa's have never had any communication at all from my case officers.


----------



## Valeria (May 11, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I'm Australian and my partner is currently living in Buenos Aires. On January 29th 2014 we submitted our Prospective Marriage application in 'Buenos Aires Australian embassy', two days after submitting the application we receive an email from the embassy acknowledging we assigned a case officer from Brasil and one in Argentina.. We though great things will proceed from here onward.. 

However, we lodged our app, we have a case officer assigned. Still have not received any news from her. What CO do? they get your application, they look at your case, they send you an email assigning you a CO who "suppositively" is looking/reviewing your case.. Jan, Feb, March, April, went by... now we are in May... and are they still looking at our case? they have not request any further information... so maybe that's a good sign we submit everything and they don't need any further paper work. eg evidence. so why they don't send us a medical request or at least something to say.....
we dint even know if the initial paper review happen. We don't know if our application is ok? if we submitted correctly? if they need more information? 

Should I be worry? I know assigning a case officer was going to take long... but our case is the opposite we have a case officer but yet no review of our case has been made... after 4 month no response... don't know what else to do.... Wait.wait. I know is a long process but is weird they haven't ask for anything.. or email us saying paper work is ok ect ect.


----------

